# What color is this



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi guys got this one from a guy and I'm just curious on what the color is


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Saddle maybe?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

\its definitely saddle.

The question is more about the make up of the grey colour...


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I would guess that the grey comes from an as red, there is a hint of red there. Probably carrying soothy or smokey since the ash colour is dark.


----------

